# Pierce's Disease



## HammerOne (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm still planning on putting in vines in the back yard in the spring. I've been doing research so I don't run into problems. I have found out that I live in an area that has P/D. I got hold of Sue at Double A Vineyards and she said that Cynthiana is the only one that she knows of that is resistant. And she has none to sell because they are all spoken for. So dose anyone have any advice on where to get them or are there some other vines that are resistant to P/D?


----------



## Racer (Aug 2, 2010)

Did she say that they are already sold out next year?


----------



## deboard (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought my cynthiana vines from here: (Cynthiana and Norton are two names for the same vine they are genetically identical)

http://www.ripleycountyfarms.com/

My vines showed up in great shape, and with huge root systems. I estimate they were already 1+ years old when I got them.

I've also been experimenting with cuttings from my vines, so far the first cutting I planted took off in less than a week and has started growing new leaves. I did about 5 more this evening. They say that one problem with Cynthiana vines is they don't propagate well from dormant cuttings, but they do well with fresh cuttings as far as I see.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 3, 2010)

deboard. good info. cynthiana (called mostly norton out here) makes pretty good wine.


----------



## HammerOne (Aug 3, 2010)

Racer said:


> Did she say that they are already sold out next year?



Yep, She said that the Cynthiana's were all spoken for.


----------

